# 150 ft PE pipe push



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Been awhile Fellas, hope y'all are doing well


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

What size ? What you pulling back with, and what size backreamer


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

What do you mean by pipe push? I know your not pushin' that pipe, maybe pullin' it, unless I need educated.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Long time no see...Stop by and visit more often....:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I'm pushing 15" PE with a Volvo 58. That 160 x is hooked up to some conduit to bow it out of the way. I pushed it till about 2 ft out of the ditch, then will pulled the rest with the 160. Airgap, yeah it's been awhile bro. Got the app for my I phone now I am always connected!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

And for the record that's not a directional boar, that was all open ditch work.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you push it through casing? That I could understand.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm unsure of how you think it is not possible. We made the 150ft piece up across the road from the job. Two machines hooked to both ends and worked the pipe across the street and to the job. I set my end on the side bank and the 160 set his end down in the hole. We had to hook up to a bundle of conduit to bow them out of the way, so while the 160 is hooked to the conduit I PUSHED the pipe with the front blade of my machine down in the ditch and passed the conduit. I got till about 2 ft from the ditch before I was unable to push, the 160 drug the rest of it into the ditch.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

OK I see you just pushed the pipe into the ditch. 

Around here pipe pushing/ramming/jacking is a method similar to boring to install either a pipe or casing through virgin soil without open cut excavation. Sorry I looked at your post wrong.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I should have pointed that out in OP, that's why I said this wasn't a directional boar. Yes we just pushed her on in, we have to do a live tie in tomorrow once we get the existing manhole ripped out, should be a fun Monday!


----------

